

Show HN: RaterLater - A plugin that actually gets users to share on Facebook - cookingrobot
http://raterlater.com

======
duiker101
So, basically it's a web version of the pattern applied by Appsfire

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4002241>

[http://www.90percentofeverything.com/2012/05/21/manipulating...](http://www.90percentofeverything.com/2012/05/21/manipulating-
app-store-reviews-with-dark-patterns/)

~~~
cookingrobot
Exactly - users are getting used to this pattern from seeing it on their
phones.

------
tomaisthorpe
I'm a bit confused. Are you the same company as <http://www.dailycred.com/>?

I can't find any mention of each other on either site. It looks like you're
hotlinking their Bootstrap files?

~~~
waffle_ss
The WHOIS for dailycred.com shows it registered to Julius Schorzman, which is
also the name of the person giving the positive testimonial at the bottom of
the page...

~~~
tomaisthorpe
Looks like they are the same company then. raterlater.com is registered for
Dave Matthews. Who is listed on Shopobot blog.

I suppose it's a good sign that they like their own product.

~~~
dchest
Reviews on DailyCred:

From CodeCodex - domain registered to Schorzman, Julius.

From ShopoBot - same (funny: "So much cleaner than the custom system we were
building.")

From Shreddy News - domain registered to Stoever, Hank (developer at
DailyCred).

They really like their products!

------
splatzone
This is a great idea but definitely not something that deserves a subscription
service. This seems so trivial to implement.

~~~
shock3naw
Then go recreate it and offer it for free.

------
nyellin
You need a demo and more details. When does the rate bar show? Where does it
show? How easy is it to dismiss?

------
skndr
I signed up. I appreciate the free first 50 reviews, lets me evaluate its
value and collect some quick feedback to begin with.

------
cookingrobot
The key is to first ask them to rate your site.. Then users are MUCH more
willing to share with their friends.

~~~
spydertennis
Interesting. Can you provide any rationale or data to support this?

------
laironald
this is cute and makes sense! this reminds me of the iPad apps that ask for a
5 star review after they give some stats. For example: "i've noticed that
you've been playing this game for X hours. why not give us a high rating so we
can continue to push content?"

------
billpatrianakos
I'm really happy to see the, charging right from the get-go. I've seen a lot
of my friends build a simple app that they want to make a little side income
with but they usually make the tragic mistake of launching it as a free
service and charging after it gets some attention. The logic is that no one
will pay a no-name developer for something simple like this. That logic is
wrong. Yeah, lots of people can implement the same things themselves but most
won't and they'll pay for the convenience of having access to these projects.
If you start charging after launching as a free service you're pretty much
doomed as users get a sense of entitlement and feel like you've pulled a bait
and switch on them. It's far easier to charge from the start and delight users
by bringing down the price later if you can than it is to start free and
increase the price. Joel from Buffer actually wrote about that recently and
it's something that I've taken to heart. Kudos to RaterLater for having the
balls to charge for their work in this crazy web culture of entitlement.

